# Razer Naga Buttons changed



## warkid (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello, my razer naga was perfectly fine until today. It was stuttering or juttering (along them lines). So i went into configure it at the control panel, of the naga. I reset and boom it was fine. But then another problem arised. My left click had changed to my scroll, and right click no longer works. My 1-12 still work. I have tried re binding them etc, but with no affect. 

Any help?

Lewis


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the settings in the software as to what the buttons are set to


----------



## iFaizan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for posting in a old thread, but this is EXACTLY what has happened to me, right down to the scroll with the left click. 
warkid have you found a way to fix it, this happened to me yesterday and its still not working , ive reinstalled the drivers and stuff


----------



## manson87 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey dude.. i read your razer naga problem.. and guess what the same thing happend to me... could you tell me if you were able to fix this problem?


----------



## Eldrick5 (Sep 20, 2011)

Happening to me too... Anybody got a fix? Yesterday it worked fine, and when I turned on my computer to day my cursor started to stutter. I fixed it just like you guys but then I figured out that the 3 main buttons are all screwed to heck. This is really annoying.


----------



## Eldrick5 (Sep 20, 2011)

Found a fix! Okay here is a link to the thread I found it in. Naga Razer, basic buttons not working - Page 2 - PC Help Forum
Basically Install the firmware updater from the website's support page. Disconnect the mouse then plug it back in while simultaneously pressing and holding the left aand right mouse buttons and mouse 3. then click continue on the firmware updater screen and it should be solved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for posting your fix


----------



## manson87 (Sep 20, 2011)

well thank god it worked for u dude.. not working for me..

@EDRICK

Dude what os are you using?


----------



## warkid (Nov 19, 2008)

Ye that's what my fix was. I can't quite remember what program it was, but I didn't have to fownload anything. Unplugged it, held down two buttons etc. Sorry for not replying to the previous ones! Gl manson 


Lewis


----------



## manson87 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was able to fix the problem too.. thank you guys for the help...


----------

